# Best Answer to Ancestry Assignment from 15 year-old



## nysister (Sep 3, 2020)

Student's response to a school assignment bravely challenges its cultural assumptions
					

The 15-year-old succinctly showed that, intentional or not, the assignment was designed with only non-Black and non-Native students in mind.




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 4, 2020)

This  has been giving out this assignment for 15 years?!


----------



## cece22 (Sep 5, 2020)

Bravo that young lady is amazing!!!!1


----------



## lavaflow99 (Sep 5, 2020)

A+ paper!

I would love to know what grade her teacher gave her.

ETA:  I didn't finish the article before commenting but saw she did get an A.  Glad the student educated the teacher and hopefully the teacher is open to change and growth.  15 years he has been asking this assignment!  My Lord....


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 5, 2020)

15 years?  
White privilege 
really does keep 'em
in a bubble of disinterest 
and blissful oblivion.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 24, 2020)

This is a great time to have a black daughter. Mine are 6 and 2. They like to "correct" as well. They are growing in a time where natural hair and styling and textures are THE NORM. They don't have to apologize or excuse themselves for their existence. This is truly Black Girl Magic.

I wonder what AA boys did in the past?


----------

